# Rain water guttering-where to buy?



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where we can buy white PVC rain water guttering from please,we live near Puerto Lumbreras- Lorca, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Can anyone tell me where we can buy white PVC rain water guttering from please,we live near Puerto Lumbreras- Lorca, thanks in anticipation.


Leeroy Merlin had some gutter type things a while ago. Its always surprised me that Spanish houses dont really bother with guttering. They could collect huge amounts of water with decent gutters going into water deposits for the garden in the summer - now theres a business venture for someone?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Leeroy Merlin had some gutter type things a while ago. Its always surprised me that Spanish houses dont really bother with guttering. They could collect huge amounts of water with decent gutters going into water deposits for the garden in the summer - now theres a business venture for someone?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, did wonder if they did it, as you say want to collect water for these purposes. x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Thanks Jo, did wonder if they did it, as you say want to collect water for these purposes. x



Its not only that tho. On a practical level, when it rains, it washes all the [email protected] off the roof and onto the nice clean terraces etc!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Gill Brown (Sep 5, 2009)

Brico Mart
Brico Depot
or
Leeroy merlin's

Hope you have one of these stores near you!


----------

